
What Privacy Experts Said Would Happen - hsnewman
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/06/travelers-images-stolen-attack-cbp/591403/
======
pnutjam
If there was ever an administration more deaf to "I told you so," I've never
seen it.

Too bad this will change nothing.

